# my transformation from fat to muscular



## Alwaysinthegym

From This










To This



















January 2008 I got back from Holiday. I went to Los angles for the Xmas Holidays and you know how holidays are you just binge eat because its vacation you're taking a break. I realized after I got back from holiday i had actually gained more weight, I then decided to go on a shredding diet to cut and build muscle.

*Diet *

I went on a Diet

It consisted of Chicken, Tuna, and rice and protein shakes. I ate six small meals a day to speed up my metabolism.

Here is an Example of my daily diet yes I know it's boring but I did it for 9 months.

I cooked my meals over night so I had them prepared for the next day; I cooked 200g of dry weight rice (Boiled) and spread them out over 4 meals. I also cooked chicken by boiling it this allowed me to include lean protein into my diet without added fat it's the leanest way to cook chicken I did not eat after 7 pm especially any carbs, I only had a protein shake before bed after 7 pm.

*Meal 1* 7.00am

Protein Shake

*Meal 2* 9.00 am

Rice & chicken

*Meal 3* 11.00am

Rice & Tuna

*Meal 4* 1.00pm

Rice & chicken

*Meal 5* 3.00pm

Rice & Tuna

*Meal 6* 5.00pm

Mixed vegetables with choice of tuna or chicken

*Supplements *

Whilst I was on my cut I was on the following supplements

*
whey Protein *The number 1 supplement needed while building muscle or trying to lose body fat, whey protein allowed my body to repair itself from the workouts I took this after my workout. I also added Glucose powder 25g to replenish my glycogen levels after training this is essential.

*Creatine*(with glucose powder 5 g)-Is very important whilst on a diet because my body was being deprived of calories I needed energy for my workouts so creatine aided me with energy for my workouts and enabled me to lift heavier, this is a bonus because whilst on a cut you want to lift heavy so you do not lose your heavy muscle fibers.

*Note * whilst taking creatine it is essential to drink over 2 liters of water a day, this is because creatine pushes all the water in your body into your muscle cells. This will leave you dehydrated if you do not drink enough water daily.

BCAA BRANCH CHAIN AMINO ACIDS-The building blocks of muscle I took this to stimulate protein synthesis so my body used protein and absorbed it more effectively. This aided me in my gains and fat loss.

*Exercise *

*Cardio *

I wake up at 6 am every day 5 days a week to do an hour's cardio. I chose to do bike riding, this is an important factor to do cardio first thing in the morning because it speeds up your metabolic rate, and this is the speed of your metabolism. This speed up is exactly what u need because you are burning the calories for all the hours you were asleep and your kick starting it and getting it ready for your first meal of the day.

Cardio Combined with weight training and diet turned my body into a fat burning machine it is essential you do at least an hour a day of cardio 5 days a week to kick start your body fat loss and metabolism. Weight training builds muscle and in order to burn more calories weight training was included because it stimulates growth in the muscle and muscle metabolism this is a good thing as you lose your body fat it allows the muscles to stand out and become defined and obvious.

*Weights *

Weight training is very important whilst dieting or on cut because muscle burns fat, muscle speeds up your metabolism, the more muscle mass you have the more faster your metabolism will be, this also means your body is more effective at burning calories whilst resting.

I trained with Weights 3-4 times a week would normally train Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday. As you can see I had left a day's rest in between each training day this is because your body doesn't grow if you train every single day. You need to give your body time to grow and repair outside of the gym.

*
Training Schedule *

*Monday * Chest, Shoulders.

*REST *

*Wednesday * Biceps, Triceps

*REST *

*Friday * Back, legs

*REST *

*Saturday * Biceps, Triceps

*REST *

I changed my workouts every 2 weeks to avoid my body getting used to the routine and to avoid my body hitting a plateau where it will not grow anymore in terms of muscle growth and fat loss.

I followed this diet for 9 months and I achieved my goal it can take any amount of time depending on the speed of your metabolism, the amount of body fat you have the more you have the more longer it will take to lose its just that simple. Remember everyone is different and supplements and diets affect us differently.

Thanks for reading my transformation. I'm not really good at writing things so I apologize if I have not mentioned anything I should have mentioned let me know

If you want to know more please ask me questions I'm here to help anyone


----------



## Rob070886

what is your current weight and height?


----------



## pastanchicken

Well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

80kg and 5.8 or 5.9 not sure exactly


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

thanks


----------



## sham

well done


----------



## Mr.Dann

That's good shizzle, noticable change spurs you on big time! Well done mate.

I been out of action for three weeks now due to flu and lazyness, but stocked up again now and getting back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## PRL

Fantastic work mate.

Happy to see people change their lifes for the better.

Hopefully people will see this and be inspired.

Well done.


----------



## ParaManiac

Good transformation,well done.

However,it's not a diet i'd recommend as it's unbalanced and lacking in essential nutrients.

Did you use any other supplements?


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

i also used multi vitamins ,glutamine

what diet would you recommend for a cut because i still need to cut down further so i can achieve my full ripped physique.


----------



## miles2345

nice one mate


----------



## ParaManiac

Alwaysinthegym said:


> i also used multi vitamins ,glutamine
> 
> what diet would you recommend for a cut because i still need to cut down further so i can achieve my full ripped physique.


Carb rotation plus the introduction of healthy fats.

No drug useage?


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

healthy fats thanks ill get on them asap

5 g glutamine upon waking and 5 g glutamine before bed

one multi vitmain tab upon waking


----------



## ParaManiac

Alwaysinthegym said:


> healthy fats thanks ill get on them asap
> 
> 5 g glutamine upon waking and 5 g glutamine before bed
> 
> one multi vitmain tab upon waking


You didn't answer my question


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

oh i get what you mean now no drugs bro im not assisted


----------



## ParaManiac

Alwaysinthegym said:


> oh i get what you mean now no drugs bro im not assisted


Ephedrine?


----------



## Truewarrior1

Training Schedule

Monday Chest, Shoulders.

REST

Wednesday Biceps, Triceps

REST

Friday Back, legs

REST

Saturday Biceps, Triceps

REST

workout one will also use triceps, so you're training triceps 3 times a week, this will NOT make them bigger.your muscles need rest to grow

workout three will also use biceps so same as above.

they're tiny muscles they dont need that much training,i understand its fun and the pump is good and all that, but it's not PRODUCTIVE. i suggest something along these lines

1:chest/tris/shoulders

2:legs/abs

3:back/bis/traps

focusing on compound movements.

edit:

forgot to say very well done! you looked like an overweight average joe before, now you're definately on the right road! well done for keeping to your diet and hitting the cardio and weights. knowledge is power. the more you know, the further you go.


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

i have tried ephedrine before yes for only two weeks i will be going back onto it again soon


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

thanks for all your advice and kind words guys i appreciate it it means alot to me


----------



## Pithead

Good job mate:thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody

Very good and inspirational ;D


----------



## MJVP

Well done man, just one question how about your sleeping? u said u do CV 5 times a week at 6 am what time you go 2 bed?

im just curious because i think i need to do the same..

but most of the time i go to the gym at night..

Thanks man!


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

i slept at 11 pm sometimes 12.

gym at night time will keep you awake.

what time do you sleep after gym?


----------



## LiftHeavy

i think u did brilliant mate and just show what hard work can do. im currently 16 stone and 25% bf was 17.4 stone 6weeks ago im aiming to lose another 1.5stone by doing cv flat out then going to hit the weights in the new yeay to bulk.

was it hard to stay on the diet the chicken rice tuna rice and so on? did u drink alchol? did u ever have cheat days?


----------



## Jux

europeandancer said:


> I definitely recommend one cheatting day a week and "all you can eat" to some extents so to maintain a right mental balance. It is important not to "emprison" yourself in a diet without allowing any fun and even i'ld go and say be careless about it once a week, stop counting the carbs and the prots and the fats, just enjoy yourself mate!


A cheat day?! Surely not!

I know you're a PT n' all but being an ex-fatty myself you can put on what you've lost in that week plus more in one day.


----------



## Tall

europeandancer said:


> I definitely recommend one cheatting day a week and "all you can eat" to some extents so to maintain a right mental balance. It is important not to "emprison" yourself in a diet without allowing any fun and even i'ld go and say be careless about it once a week, stop counting the carbs and the prots and the fats, just enjoy yourself mate!


Bad advice Mr L3 YMCA.

A cheat meal is one thing, but an all you can eat cheat day is just stupid.


----------



## red123234

MY GOD IS THAT PHOTO IN THE BACKGROUND A PICTURE OF THE TRANNY FROM THE ROCKY HORROR SHOW?? LOL, LOOKS LIKE YOUR BEAR HUGGING AN INVISIBLE ETHIOPIAN CHILD THERE!!, LOL JUST KIDDING, notttt, KEEP IT UP !!!


----------



## Skilgannon

Lol, you sure thats you in the first picture?

You look totally different. Well done!


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

it was hard to stay on the diet but i kept telling myself that if i cheat or have a cheat day then it would get in the way of my goals.so i simply just motivated myself and kept my self disciplined its all about discipline


----------



## Alwaysinthegym

yes that is me in the first pciture


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

did u not find it hard to stay on the diet for that length of time? Did you stick to it 100% or did you have some cheat meals? Do you now how many grams of rice and tuna/chicken did you have in each meal?


----------



## Guest

well done fella!


----------



## Uzzy4327

Im going to try this.

I have just turned 15 and im weighing 110kg's and height is 5'11.

Im in the same situation which you was in. How much were you weighing when you decided to this? I know i probaly weigh more than what you was when you started and tbh i still weigh more than you.

Anyways, People say to me "Train and your fat will turn into muscle" That is impossible as far as i know, Fat cannot be transfered into muscle so instead you would either have to burn it first or after.

At my current weight how long do you think ill have to be training?


----------



## Hendrix

Impressive mate, I would have a look at carb cycling for the shredded look, and as said healthy fats, coconut oil, EVOO, Avacado, walnuts.


----------



## Ricky12345

Hendrix said:


> Impressive mate, I would have a look at carb cycling for the shredded look, and as said healthy fats, coconut oil, EVOO, Avacado, walnuts.


Threads 6 years old mate he's proberly clicked on by now lol


----------



## Hendrix

Ricky12345 said:


> Threads 6 years old mate he's proberly clicked on by now lol


Ah cheers, normally spot the date. ta mate


----------



## mgseven

Uzzy4327 said:


> Im going to try this.
> 
> I have just turned 15 and im weighing 110kg's and height is 5'11.
> 
> Im in the same situation which you was in. How much were you weighing when you decided to this? I know i probaly weigh more than what you was when you started and tbh i still weigh more than you.
> 
> Anyways, People say to me "Train and your fat will turn into muscle" That is impossible as far as i know, Fat cannot be transfered into muscle so instead you would either have to burn it first or after.
> 
> At my current weight how long do you think ill have to be training?


Good for you for deciding to sort yourself out. As someone else pointed out this is an old thread so you might want to start a new thread where you can ask for specific advice and help.

Training is just part of the package. At your age you would see some changes in your physique from starting to exercise but if your eating habits are poor your physical changes would not be as good as they could be.

Spend some time reading the stickies in this section. They should give you an idea of the type of foods to eat. Basically you want to

eat natural foods. Protein from meat, fish, chicken, turkey. Carbohydrates like whole grain rice, oats, potatoes, broccoli. Plenty of fresh vegetables and some fruit. Good fats like extra virgin olive oil. This list is basic, educate yourself on what healthy eating involves.

Get some food scales and weigh your food so you can work out what the nutritional value of the food is you are eating. An app like myfitnesspal is useful as you can get a breakdown of the values of foods. Try and stay away from junk food.

As far as training goes no one can say. Find activities you enjoy doing be it weights, running, martial arts. The main thing is doing something you enjoy and will do regularly. Walking is an easy way to get active.


----------



## Boshlop

good work, and no stupid gear story to go along side it either!

but are you wearing a skimpy vest on what looks like a cold night out to show off your new body :whistling:


----------



## ki3rz

Lol, old thread guys.


----------



## Boshlop

ki3rz said:


> Lol, old thread guys.


Ah I never read the date on tapatalk, just fly through the text!


----------

